# Looking for Work anywhere (I WILL travel/stay within reason)



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I live on LI,NY and we are getting crappy snow fall past few years. I have worked here for someone who has a town contract for about 8 or 9 years. I have my own new 2016 GMC HD with 8' BOSS plow, also new same year. I am willing to travel to another state and stay there for the duration of the winter season if the pay is good enough to cover travel & accommodations.

Please contact me if anyone needs an extra rig and experienced driver on their team.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Unless you head really far north, I think anywhere you go you run the risk of having a low snow season. Plus if you leave LI, they’ll probably end up with the snowiest winter on record.....that’s how life works. 

Maybe work for the Town directly full time?


----------



## EastEndGroup (Aug 4, 2020)

We have quite a few positions throughout Long Island and the north east. Please reach out to our snow team at [email protected] or our HR team at [email protected].


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a job here with town as a sub, i am just sick of waiting. Last year we didnt even put on the plows. I appreciate the advice. Im not looking for new job plowing here. And if last few years are any sign of the winter to come, we are all in for crap again


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

tooch420 said:


> I live on LI,NY and we are getting crappy snow fall past few years. I have worked here for someone who has a town contract for about 8 or 9 years. I have my own new 2016 GMC HD with 8' BOSS plow, also new same year. I am willing to travel to another state and stay there for the duration of the winter season if the pay is good enough to cover travel & accommodations.
> 
> Please contact me if anyone needs an extra rig and experienced driver on their team.


Hey buddy I'm Tom. From Queens. Glendale. I'm operating in Orange County but had a contract at West Point last year and bids I would have made if had another rig.

Do you have a rig and how north in Hudson valley would you go


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

The Snow Punishers said:


> Hey buddy I'm Tom. From Queens. Glendale. I'm operating in Orange County but had a contract at West Point last year and bids I would have made if had another rig.
> 
> Do you have a rig and how north in Hudson valley would you go


Hey, thanks for responding. I have my own rig and equipment (8' Boss plow). If there is steady work and the pay is right I will travel as far as you need (within reason). Anything is possible. Can pm me for further talks. Thanks


----------



## The Snow Punishers (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm bidding at West point. Among others it would be consistent. Pretty busy will try to get back to you soon


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

The Snow Punishers said:


> I'm bidding at West point. Among others it would be consistent. Pretty busy will try to get back to you soon


Thanks for the reply. I'm sorry I just saw this, did not get the notification. Pm me when/if you want to talk


----------

